# A Gentle Reminder



## mommasita

I wanted to post this thread as just a gentle reminder of why this forum in particular is here. Many of us, myself included, have some Really bad days, and we can use some extra kindness, some extra compassion. I have noticed some extra sarcasm, so I ask you please to think twice before posting that. Not only is it against the Dis guidelines, This is so not needed here.
It would be, and I’m sure we all want it to be that special haven where we can continue to support, without the unnecessary shots. It will not be tolerated.
This is all about coping and compassionl ❤


----------

